# ROD (Retired on duty)



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, I need to vent. Here we go, each PD had one of these guys, whether your municipal, college, state whatever. I'm talking about the old fuck that been on for 900 years, works days and is a useless piece of shit. Not all old-timers are like this just a certain few, nicknamed "ROD". Anyways, let me tell about a day in the life of the jerk off that works for us, 7am-3pm shift. 7am-7:30am hangs out in the garage, smoking cigarettes. 7:30am-8:30am breakfast break. 8:30am-8:45am smoke break. 9:00am-11:00am Hangs around in the Chief's office sucking his ass, talking shit and ratting people out (stepping out every few minutes for a smoke break) 11:00am-1:00pm Lunch. 1:00pm-2:30pm more hanging around smoking and just being a waste of space until about 2:45pm then he leaves to go home. Sound like a good day to most of right. Easy day! Yeah, your right it would be, and I wouldn't say shit about the guy if he kept his mouth shut, but he can't. He bitches about everything and everybody. This asshole is first to cry and complain about the midnight shift, that didn't do something bla bla bla, or the 3-11 that leaves the office a mess yada yada yada, but couldn't respond to a call on time if his pathetic life depended upon it. God forbid we interrupt your smoking time, you lame duck. When is the last time you did a report worth a shit&#8230;.NEVER! 

Anyone out there shares my frustrations. If so my advice to these useless bastards is this,



QUIT!!! LEAVE!!! LET SOMEONE ELSE HAVE A CHANCE, SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO BE A COP. YOU RAT PIECE OF SHIT! 

My advice to "our" useless bastard, stay away from me, or you'll be rolling your cigarette tobacco in reprimand sheets, and spending your lunches writing "To Froms"
:FT: :BM: :up_yours: :finger2: :2up: :cussing:


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

If he smokes that much, and must be at least, say, 50 plus years old, I'd say you won't have to put up with him much longer.

Then again, some people seem to go on forever.

Maybe you should look for subtle ways to screw with him. Start by complaining that he is smoking too close to the building. The chief won't have any choice side with you (guys), as the liability would be on him. (That second hand smoke is a killer) Continue by not cutting him in on the lunch order, etc. I am sure you can be imaginative. He'll get the message. HTH


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Sheesh Mugs I know your upset but can we curb the use of cuss words just a tad.... Thanks


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Someone must have gone on under Muggsy's screen name, becuase I have never EVER heard him swear in person. :doctor:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Gil said:


> Sheesh Mugs I know your upset but can we curb the use of cuss words just a tad.... Thanks


Sorry Gil, it was the anger talking. #-o


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

There's always a few ROADs (Retired On Active Duty, as we nicknamed them in the military) dragging the good cops down; the only thing you can do is try to avoid them at all costs...and hope they pull the ripcord soon!


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

my virgin ears. someone call the FCC


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

has anybody considered the years of service these men have given to their community? consider yourselves at age 60 with 30+ years on the job. are you going to be the most proactive guy? i don't think so. you will be so sick of the bullsh*t you have dealt with over the years and just want to finish your last couple of years without getting killed or having a stroke. unfourtunately, most of these guys don't have the quinn bill like we do and cannot afford to retire yet this day in age. put yourselves in their shoes


----------



## SSPO#11 (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow......we must have worked together at one point!!! 

It is a shame when guys do not want to do anything anymore......your right QUIT or RETIRE! 

#11


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

4Ransom,

There's "not being the most proactive guy", and then being a lazy rat like Mugsy talks about. I don't know him/her or their situation, or the person their speaking of, but if that's the case there's a huge difference between the two!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

What about ROD's or ROAD's that have only been on for 5?


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

OR Less????? I've worked with a few that have been on since the same academy as me!


----------

